# How should I cook this venison?



## Buka (Apr 17, 2017)

My neighbor just gave me a couple pounds of venison. Anybody have any recipes, ideas or know how on how to cook it?


----------



## CB Jones (Apr 17, 2017)

Grew up hunting and on venison.

What kind is it and how is it cut?


----------



## hoshin1600 (Apr 17, 2017)

i like to cube it and cook it in a wok.  its high heat to sear the outside and its quick so the lack of fat is fine.  you can marinade it and stir fry asian style.


----------



## ShortBridge (Apr 17, 2017)

CB Jones said:


> Grew up hunting and on venison.
> 
> What kind is it and how is it cut?



Ditto, how is it cut?


----------



## Buka (Apr 17, 2017)

CB Jones said:


> Grew up hunting and on venison.
> 
> What kind is it and how is it cut?



It's axis deer from here on Maui. The bag is marked as "large stew meat".


----------



## hoshin1600 (Apr 17, 2017)

i might take a guess then, stew meat might be rubbery if flash cooked in a wok


----------



## Buka (Apr 17, 2017)

What about the "gamey" factor?

What about a slow cooker?


----------



## CB Jones (Apr 17, 2017)

First I like to soak it in buttermilk for 24 hours before cooking.

Your options

Season with any kind of dry rub for red meat lightly bread it and fry it.

Really any kind of recipe using beef will work.

Stew meat..I like it breaded and fried or  cook it like beef tips with rice and gravy.


----------



## CB Jones (Apr 17, 2017)

The gameyness is gonna depend on the animal and how it was taken.

You lessen it some by soaking.

Cooked in gravy or a slow cooker cooked in stew the gaminess shouldn't be as bad.


----------



## Buka (Apr 17, 2017)

I was thinking....

Cube it up. Maybe soak overnight in wine and milk. Brown it in a cast iron skillet over the grill outside. Then throw it in the slow cooker for eight to ten hours.....with all the fixens of course.

Think that would work? I really have no idea about anything venisen.


----------



## CB Jones (Apr 17, 2017)

Buka said:


> I was thinking....
> 
> Cube it up. Maybe soak overnight in wine and milk. Brown it in a cast iron skillet over the grill outside. Then throw it in the slow cooker for eight to ten hours.....with all the fixens of course.
> 
> Think that would work? I really have no idea about anything venisen.



Absolutely


----------



## Steve (Apr 17, 2017)

Wine and milk?   That's a new combo to me.   I typically marinade poultry in milk, and everything else in wine.   But never both.   Is that a combo you use regularly?   I'm intrigued.

I don't usually brine red meat, but that might help with the gaminess.

Keep us posted.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Apr 17, 2017)

ok now im hungry


----------



## CB Jones (Apr 17, 2017)

Milk and yogurt also helps tenderize the meat.


----------



## CB Jones (Apr 17, 2017)

Buka said:


> My neighbor just gave me a couple pounds of venison. Anybody have any recipes, ideas or know how on how to cook it?



Talk him into giving you a loin, or backstrap.

Butterfly the meat open.  Pack it with cream cheese and jalapeño peppers close it back together and wrap in bacon.  Wrap it in foil and cook on the grill.

Can't beat it


----------



## Steve (Apr 17, 2017)

CB Jones said:


> Talk him into giving you a loin, or backstrap.
> 
> Butterfly the meat open.  Pack it with cream cheese and jalapeño peppers close it back together and wrap in bacon.  Wrap it in foil and cook on the grill.
> 
> Can't beat it


Is the bacon just because or does the fat from the bacon help with the lean meat?  Or both?


----------



## CB Jones (Apr 17, 2017)

Both.  Grilling venison can be tricky because of its leanness.

Also the bacon, cream cheese, and peppers adds a nice flavor combination


----------



## Flatfish (Apr 17, 2017)

Cook it quickly before it goes bad.
Add pork fat and turn it into sausage


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Apr 17, 2017)

I'm bookmarking this thread for next time I have venison.


----------



## Steve (Apr 17, 2017)

I've had some pretty good venison jerky.

But I'm digging the stew idea.   I love stew.

I'm still trying to figure out if wine and milk together is a good idea.   It just sounds wrong to me.


----------



## elder999 (Apr 17, 2017)

Steve said:


> I
> I'm still trying to figure out if wine and milk together is a good idea.   It just sounds wrong to me.



It's just you.

Marcella Hazan's Bolognese Sauce Recipe


----------



## Buka (Apr 18, 2017)

Steve said:


> Wine and milk?   That's a new combo to me.   I typically marinade poultry in milk, and everything else in wine.   But never both.   Is that a combo you use regularly?   I'm intrigued.
> 
> I don't usually brine red meat, but that might help with the gaminess.
> 
> Keep us posted.



I've used both, but never together. It was just a thought, that I think I'm going to run with. I'm going to go chop it up right now and marinade it in wine, milk....and Grey Goose.

No fool like a damn fool.


----------



## Buka (Apr 18, 2017)

Found out that the deer was bagged three hours before it came to my house. Head shot from thirty yards (as the head was the only thing showing)

There was a whole lot more meat than I thought.  Froze some, chopped up the rest and it's now marinating in some fine white wine, milk and The Goose.

Do I have any idea what I'm doing? Not clue one. But, as a relatively new cook (few years), I don't care, I'll try anything.. .

I took some pics. But it says the pics are too large. Don't know why that is, same pics I always take.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 18, 2017)

Buka said:


> But it says the pics are too large. Don't know why that is, same pics I always take.


Depending on what you photograph that could be very good....................


----------



## John Brewer (Apr 19, 2017)

Bambi and Beans...mmm


----------



## CB Jones (May 9, 2017)

Well......how did you prepare it?  And how did it turn out?


----------



## Buka (May 9, 2017)

Made a stew in the slow cooker. Took a beef stew recipe I found on line and substituted the beef with the venison. Used this one. The Best Crockpot Beef Stew - Family Fresh Meals

I make a really good beef stew, but on the stove top. It was just too hot that day, so I looked up the slow cooker one.

Couldn't really tell the difference between the venison and beef. There was no gaminess at all. But the stew, compared to the one I usually make was just fair. I mean if you were hungry, you wouldn't mind it. But if you bought it in a restaurant, it wouldn't be your choice a second time.

I have two more hunks  in the freezer. I think I'm just going to throw them on the grill.


----------



## CB Jones (May 9, 2017)

Buka said:


> Made a stew in the slow cooker. Took a beef stew recipe I found on line and substituted the beef with the venison. Used this one. The Best Crockpot Beef Stew - Family Fresh Meals
> 
> I make a really good beef stew, but on the stove top. It was just too hot that day, so I looked up the slow cooker one.
> 
> ...



Slice it open pack with peppers and cream cheese and wrap in bacon....my opinion that way and/or smothered venison tips is best way to cook venison


----------

